# comprendiendo de ello, es todo por lo que no siendo para más,



## Cid61

A frase é essa e não sei como traduzir essa expressão em negrito.


Quien procede a leer y explicar el total contenido de la presente, *comprendiendo de ello, es todo por lo que no siendo para más*, se da por finalizado

Obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

'*comprendiendo de ello' *é uma formulação um pouco difícil de entender e não alcanço muito bem como a articular com o resto da frase. Aparentemente parece querer dizer que o inquiridor compreendeu do que disse o declarante que este não tinha nada mais a acrescentarLiteralmente, o que aí está dito parece ser: '_que_ (refere-se a quem elabora o auto) _passa a ler e explicar o conteúdo total da presente entendendo dele que é tudo e não sendo caso para mais, dá-se por finalizado'.
_
A nossa fórmula habitual, em processo penal, que julgo que é o caso, é um pouco diferente: _'Lido e achando-o conforme, comigo o vai assinar' _ou_ 'E mais não disse. Lidas as declarações achou-as conformes, ratifica e assina'.

_


----------



## Cid61

Carfer said:


> '*comprendiendo de ello' *é uma formulação um pouco difícil de entender e não alcanço muito bem como a articular com o resto da frase. Aparentemente parece querer dizer que o inquiridor compreendeu do que disse o declarante que este não tinha nada mais a acrescentarLiteralmente, o que aí está dito parece ser: '_que_ (refere-se a quem elabora o auto) _passa a ler e explicar o conteúdo total da presente entendendo dele que é tudo e não sendo caso para mais, dá-se por finalizado'.
> _
> A nossa fórmula habitual, em processo penal, que julgo que é o caso, é um pouco diferente: _'Lido e achando-o conforme, comigo o vai assinar' _ou_ 'E mais não disse. Lidas as declarações achou-as conformes, ratifica e assina'.
> 
> _



Novamente, muito obrigado.


----------



## okporip

Não muda muita coisa, mas minha tentativa é um pouco diferente da sugestão do Carfer:

"(...), que procede à leitura e explicação do conteúdo total da presente, *dele [o conteúdo] extraindo compreensão*, razão pela qual, não sendo caso para mais, dá-se por finalizado" (só não entendo a que elemento se refere este 'finalizado', no masculino - só pode ser um elemento oculto na frase, não?).


----------



## Cid61

okporip said:


> Não muda muita coisa, mas minha tentativa é um pouco diferente da sugestão do Carfer:
> 
> "(...), que procede à leitura e explicação do conteúdo total da presente, *dele [o conteúdo] extraindo compreensão*, razão pela qual, não sendo caso para mais, dá-se por finalizado" (só não entendo a que elemento se refere este 'finalizado', no masculino - só pode ser um elemento oculto na frase, não?).




Obrigado. "Finaliazdo" o ato, a denúncia.


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Não muda muita coisa, mas minha tentativa é um pouco diferente da sugestão do Carfer:
> 
> "(...), que procede à leitura e explicação do conteúdo total da presente, *dele [o conteúdo] extraindo compreensão*, razão pela qual, não sendo caso para mais, dá-se por finalizado" (só não entendo a que elemento se refere este 'finalizado', no masculino - só pode ser um elemento oculto na frase, não?).



Pode ter razão, okporip, mas que forma tão arrevesada de se exprimir, não acha? Pensando melhor, intuo que o sentido útil será o do nosso _'Lido, achou-o conforme... _(o auto)_'. _Os autos são escritos por um funcionário, que recolhe as afirmações do declarante, podendo, evidentemente, ocorrer inexactidões ou erro de transcrição das declarações por má compreensão do funcionário. Por isso se exige que o auto seja lido ao declarante e que este confirme, antes de assinar, que o que nele está escrito corresponde efectivamente ao que disse. Esta é a lógica, que tanto há-de ser válida cá como nos países hispanófonos. Mas, se é esse o significado dessa expressão tão estranha, é coisa que não posso assegurar. É mera intuição minha.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Pode ter razão, okporip, mas que forma tão arrevesada de se exprimir, não acha? Pensando melhor, intuo que o sentido útil será o do nosso _'Lido, achou-o conforme... _(o auto)_'. _Os autos são escritos por um funcionário, que recolhe as afirmações do declarante, podendo, evidentemente, ocorrer inexactidões ou erro de transcrição das declarações por má compreensão do funcionário. Por isso se exige que o auto seja lido ao declarante e que este confirme, antes de assinar, que o que nele está escrito corresponde efectivamente ao que disse. Esta é a lógica, que tanto há-de ser válida cá como nos países hispanófonos. Mas, se é esse o significado dessa expressão tão estranha, é coisa que não posso assegurar. É mera intuição minha.



Respeito  muito sua intuição, Carfer - ademais amparada, estou certo disso, por muita  experiência com a linguagem e as coisas jurídicas e judiciais. Mas  permanece sendo um mistério como esse "sentido útil" estaria expresso no  original. O trecho negritado por Cid61 não é o mesmo, creio, que *comprendiendo de ello que es todo, por lo que no siendo para más*_ (_fórmula  que parece ter orientado a sua leitura). Agora... que a minha tentativa  pode implicar uma forma ainda mais arrevesada de se exprimir do que a  do original, isto é mesmo uma hipótese a ser considerada. 

Voltando  a pensar sobre o caso, fico a imaginar se não poderia tratar-se, na  verdade, de outro sentido. O sujeito faz "a leitura do conteúdo total da  presente". Faz, também, explicação a seu respeito, *já que* *o* *compreende *(só o pode explicar porque o compreende). Ou então,  mais simples: lê e explica o conteúdo *na qualidade de alguém que  o compreende* (e aí vai: *pelo quê, não sendo para mais*...).


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Respeito  muito sua intuição, Carfer - ademais amparada, estou certo disso, por muita  experiência com a linguagem e as coisas jurídicas e judiciais. Mas  permanece sendo um mistério como esse "sentido útil" estaria expresso no  original. O trecho negritado por Cid61 não é o mesmo, creio, que *comprendiendo de ello que es todo, por lo que no siendo para más*_ (_fórmula  que parece ter orientado a sua leitura). Agora... que a minha tentativa  pode implicar uma forma ainda mais arrevesada de se exprimir do que a  do original, isto é mesmo uma hipótese a ser considerada.
> 
> Voltando  a pensar sobre o caso, fico a imaginar se não poderia tratar-se, na  verdade, de outro sentido. O sujeito faz "a leitura do conteúdo total da  presente". Faz, também, explicação a seu respeito, *já que* *o* *compreende *(só o pode explicar porque o compreende). Ou então,  mais simples: lê e explica o conteúdo *na qualidade de alguém que  o compreende* (e aí vai: *pelo quê, não sendo para mais*...).



Não me referia à sua forma de se exprimir, okporip, mas à de quem escreveu o original espanhol. Se me tivesse passado pela cabeça que essa leitura era possível, teria tido mais cuidado com a redacção do meu post.
Quanto à sua hipótese, não posso dizer que é impossível, no fim de contas a frase também é um mistério para mim. Mas não me parece provável e digo-lhe porquê. As declarações relevantes são as de quem as presta. O funcionário que as recolhe é apenas um instrumento. O que a lei quer garantir é que há correspondência exacta entre o que ficou consignado no auto e aquilo que a pessoa declarou. Como a terminologia legal nem sempre corresponde à linguagem natural, às vezes é necessário explicar o que se escreveu ao declarante para se ter a certeza de que o auto é fiel e espelha o conhecimento que o declarante tem. É este que tem de dizer que percebeu o que ficou escrito e que corresponde realmente ao que disse ou quis dizer. Daí a nossa expressão _'achou-o conforme_', que eu deduzo que há-de estar realacionado com o _'comprendiendo de ello'_. As percepções de quem elabora o auto só são relevantes na medida em que se reportem a factos que possam pôr em causa a validade das declarações do depoente (imagine, por exemplo, que um notário se apercebe de que um testador não está no seu perfeito juízo. Não poderá lavrar o testamento). Por isso, não me inclino a que _'comprendiendo' _se refira a quem toma as declarações, mas a quem as presta. Mas, continuo a dizer, é o raio duma estranha maneira de se exprimir.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Não me referia à sua forma de se exprimir, okporip, mas à de quem escreveu o original espanhol. Se me tivesse passado pela cabeça que essa leitura era possível, teria tido mais cuidado com a redacção do meu post.
> Quanto à sua hipótese, não posso dizer que é impossível, no fim de contas a frase também é um mistério para mim. Mas não me parece provável e digo-lhe porquê. As declarações relevantes são as de quem as presta. O funcionário que as recolhe é apenas um instrumento. O que a lei quer garantir é que há correspondência exacta entre o que ficou consignado no auto e aquilo que a pessoa declarou. Como a terminologia legal nem sempre corresponde à linguagem natural, às vezes é necessário explicar o que se escreveu ao declarante para se ter a certeza de que o auto é fiel e espelha o conhecimento que o declarante tem. É este que tem de dizer que percebeu o que ficou escrito e que corresponde realmente ao que disse ou quis dizer. Daí a nossa expressão _'achou-o conforme_', que eu deduzo que há-de estar realacionado com o _'comprendiendo de ello'_. As percepções de quem elabora o auto só são relevantes na medida em que se reportem a factos que possam pôr em causa a validade das declarações do depoente (imagine, por exemplo, que um notário se apercebe de que um testador não está no seu perfeito juízo. Não poderá lavrar o testamento). Por isso, não me inclino a que _'comprendiendo' _se refira a quem toma as declarações, mas a quem as presta. Mas, continuo a dizer, é o raio duma estranha maneira de se exprimir.




Pois é, Carfer... Com o conhecimento que tem do mundo jurídico, você mostra muito claramente que a minha hipótese parece não se sustentar. De minha parte, só posso ater-me estritamente ao que está escrito no original. Com isso, procuro mostrar que também a sua hipótese tem problemas, já que foge um pouco do original. Uma lástima que nenhum hispânico tenha vindo aqui registrar o entendimento que tem desse trecho para lá de arrevesado e estranho!
(Não se incomode com a redação do seu post anterior. Ao interpretar a minha interpretação sobre ele, você talvez tenha imaginado que cheguei perto de ofender-me, o que absolutamente não foi o caso).


----------



## Fanaya

Pues yo, como hispanoparlante, confieso que me resulta dificultoso entender el sentido de esta expresión, al menos sin más contexto. No obstante, si tuviera que decantarme por alguna de las propuestas hechas, me inclino por la de Carfer, que fue la primera idea que se me vino a la cabeza: la prestación de conformidad de la parte de un escrito que se ha leído previamente (no sé si es un texto elaborado en España, pero creo que es más habitual '_leídos y aceptados (los términos), firma y ratifica (...)_', en vez de una fórmula tan artificiosa y rimbombante). De todos modos, la propuesta de okporip también parece razonable y, a falta de contextualizar, yo no la descartaría, por si acaso, aunque bien es cierto que me parece poco probable que se trate de algo así.


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Com isso, procuro mostrar que também a sua hipótese tem problemas, já que foge um pouco do original.



Efectivamente, fujo. É que, repare, esta aparenta ser, ou quase de certeza que é, aquilo que eu costumo chamar uma fórmula sacramental. São frases que se usam porque a tradição e a rotina o impõem, a ponto de, frequentemente, o seu significado e, sobretudo, a justificação para as usar, já ser de difícil apreensão pelos próprios que as escrevem. Acabam por adquirir um certo tom esotérico, são linguajar de iniciados. Por isso, a tradução à letra quase nunca funciona e daí que prefira usar o equivalente no país de destino, mesmo que literalmente uma versão nada tenha que ver com a outra. É como se num país se dissesse _'Ite, missa est' _e noutro _'Vai e que o Senhor te acompanhe'._ Ritual e funcionalmente são a mesma coisa, no entanto verbalizada de forma completamente diferente. (Não ligue aos exemplos. Não sei se têm ou não alguma realidade, eu próprio me espanto que me tenham ocorrido, mas têm, pelo menos, a vantagem de chamar em nosso auxílio uma realidade que é comum às nossas culturas e que, por isso, pode facilitar o entendimento do problema).

Ainda bem que o Fanaya disse de sua justiça. Sempre fico mais tranquilo, se nem ele próprio percebe totalmente o que lá está. E o facto de ele também não perceber sugere-me que até pode ser um erro (embora não me incline muito para aí). As fórmulas sacramentais têm esse problema. Como as pessoas nem sempre percebem o que elas querem dizer e para que servem, frequentemente adulteram-nas. Faz-me lembrar uma história que a minha falecida sogra costumava contar de quando ia à missa em pequena e lá ouvia um cântico religioso que tinha um verso que as pessoas da aldeia reproduziam como _'em Timor'_. Durante muitos e muitos anos continuou a ouvi-las cantarem _'em Timor' _para trás_, 'em Timor' _para diante, sem nunca perceber para que era para ali chamado o nome daquela antiga colónia portuguesa lá para os lados da Austrália. Já era mulher adulta - e ademais professora - quando um belo dia se lhe fez luz. O que os versos realmente diziam era '_em Ti mora' _(morava em Deus, suponho, que não percebo nada dessas coisas). Para os aldeões, que não entendiam patavina do que estavam a cantar, tanto lhes dava _'em Timor' _como '_em Ti mora'. _Obscuridade por obscuridade, _'em Timor' _sempre lhes era mais familiar!


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Efectivamente, fujo. É que, repare, esta aparenta ser, ou quase de certeza que é, aquilo que eu costumo chamar uma fórmula sacramental. São frases que se usam porque a tradição e a rotina o impõem, a ponto de, frequentemente, o seu significado e, sobretudo, a justificação para as usar, já ser de difícil apreensão pelos próprios que as escrevem. Acabam por adquirir um certo tom esotérico, são linguajar de iniciados. Por isso, a tradução à letra quase nunca funciona e daí que prefira usar o equivalente no país de destino, mesmo que literalmente uma versão nada tenha que ver com a outra. É como se num país se dissesse _'Ite, missa est' _e noutro _'Vai e que o Senhor te acompanhe'._ Ritual e funcionalmente são a mesma coisa, no entanto verbalizada de forma completamente diferente. (Não ligue aos exemplos. Não sei se têm ou não alguma realidade, eu próprio me espanto que me tenham ocorrido, mas têm, pelo menos, a vantagem de chamar em nosso auxílio uma realidade que é comum às nossas culturas e que, por isso, pode facilitar o entendimento do problema).
> 
> Ainda bem que o Fanaya disse de sua justiça. Sempre fico mais tranquilo, se nem ele próprio percebe totalmente o que lá está. E o facto de ele também não perceber sugere-me que até pode ser um erro (embora não me incline muito para aí). As fórmulas sacramentais têm esse problema. Como as pessoas nem sempre percebem o que elas querem dizer e para que servem, frequentemente adulteram-nas. Faz-me lembrar uma história que a minha falecida sogra costumava contar de quando ia à missa em pequena e lá ouvia um cântico religioso que tinha um verso que as pessoas da aldeia reproduziam como _'em Timor'_. Durante muitos e muitos anos continuou a ouvi-las cantarem _'em Timor' _para trás_, 'em Timor' _para diante, sem nunca perceber para que era para ali chamado o nome daquela antiga colónia portuguesa lá para os lados da Austrália. Já era mulher adulta - e ademais professora - quando um belo dia se lhe fez luz. O que os versos realmente diziam era '_em Ti mora' _(morava em Deus, suponho, que não percebo nada dessas coisas). Para os aldeões, que não entendiam patavina do que estavam a cantar, tanto lhes dava _'em Timor' _como '_em Ti mora'. _Obscuridade por obscuridade, _'em Timor' _sempre lhes era mais familiar!



Plenamente de acordo quanto à preferência pela tradução não literal, gozoso de conhecer o exemplo da aldeia portuguesa e, a esta altura, quase inteiramente convencido de que se trata de uma "fórmula sacramental" (o 'quase' vai por conta de um forte apego pessoal à descrença).


----------



## XiaoRoel

A frase original está incompleta, pois o _quien_ sujeito vai em anacoluto (_nominatiuus pendens_), sem verbo. Agradeceria a quem abriu o fio que mandasse o contexto textual da frase duvidosa. Ou falta qualquer coisa ou está mal redigida, mesmo na curiosa gíria jurídica que está a reflectir o escrito notarial ou judicial.


----------

